# C02 set up



## nortime74 (May 8, 2004)

I have a 100 gallon tank and want to know whats the best C02 set up with out breaking the bank. I have already tried the DIY C02 methed and wanted to see about getting the regular C02 set up.

Thank's for you help on this matter. :lol:


----------



## Steve Pituch (Jan 25, 2004)

Go to a welding supply place that also sells a lot of industrial gases. They will have tons of tanks in their distribution center. Ask them if you can rent a 20# co2 tank. With the size of your tank I wouldn't go any smaller.

Get a dual gage single stage regulator. Don't go for anything fancy. Don't get a soliniod.

Get a Clippard MNV-4K2 needle valve for $11.
http://www.clippard.com/store/display_details.asp?sku=MNV-4K2

Get an Eheim diffusser for about $15.

Get some vinyl airline tubing. when you connect everything up, check for leaks. Be sure to wrap all the connections with two wraps of wire and twist the ends tight so there is no chance of air leakage. For my 75 gallon I use about 1 bubble per 1.5 seconds. You will probably need 1 bubble per .75 to 1 second.

Be sure your KH is around 4 to 6 degrees.

Steve Pituch


----------



## Ben Belton (Mar 14, 2004)

Not sure what breaking the bank is, but this is a good deal on a regulator, needle valve, solenoid, and bubble counter. All you need it the diffuser and CO2 tank.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=3212&item=4301089654&rd=1&ssPageName=WD1V

Ben


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

I would keep an eye on ebay for a little while, something always comes up. I've purchased two tanks so far on ebay, one was $35 with a regulator, the other $50 without regulator (aluminum tank). Needle valve and adapter was around $20 with shipping. So if you have the patience to wait for a good deal, you'll certainly find one. I fell asleep waiting for a recent co2 setup to end and it was sold for $55 complete with diffuser and bubble counter.

My local fire extinguisher store also sells new and used cylinders quite cheap and a regulator can be purchased for around $15-20 on ebay.

Hope that helps
Giancarlo Podio


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I just checked with our local welding supply place yesterday (Airgas) and it's $65 for a 5# cylinder (and you own it) and about $13 for a refill. That's not too bad considering some of the online places want $180 for a cylinder.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

> I fell asleep waiting for a recent co2 setup to end and it was sold


I hate when that happens so I use Bidnip. Get 5 free snipes for signing up. Use this link http://www.bidnip.com/a.php?id=3177 and I get 5 free too.


----------



## Ben Belton (Mar 14, 2004)

JanS said:


> (Airgas) and it's $65 for a 5# cylinder (and you own it) and about $13 for a refill. That's not too bad considering some of the online places want $180 for a cylinder.


I use Airgas too. Owning it is good because when you go to get a refill, they swap you for a new tank therefore your bottle never expires and you never have to buy another. Also, I don't know about the Airgas there, but here they will not fill an aluminum cylinder with CO2.

Ben


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

Personally I prefer to own my own cylinder, the one I purchased on ebay was a hospital grade tank which everyone seems to admire when I take it to get refilled  But for some purposes, tanks can be filled with CO2 and oil or other elements depending on the purpose, that's why I prefer not to swap mine for another. And you never have to buy a new one, we have a 20lb tank that has been tested and re-stamped several times, it's no big deal really. Some fire extinguisher service centers can do it on premises and will give you the tank back the next day. Obviously when you buy a used tank it's always wise to ask what date is stamed on the tank, this will tell you how long before you need to have it tested again.

Giancarlo Podio


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I ordered both my CO2 tanks from Aquatic-store.com Normally Id have to pay shipping, but the one of the drop ship locations is ~7 miles from my home  Ordered and picked up at willcall!

you can also get refills cheaper if you shop around. I fill up my 5lb tanks for $8.


----------

